# TO-35 Single-Stage Clutch Conversion



## JackPine (Sep 9, 2021)

Hello.

I just purchased a 1957, TO-35, gasser with a single-stage clutch. I want to convert it to a dual-stage clutch.

Does anyone know if this idea is reasonable or will it require replacing half of the drivetrain?

Thank you.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jack, welcome. 

The simplest way to do this is to find a TO-35 in a salvage yard, with a bad engine. Swap your engine onto it...


----------



## JackPine (Sep 9, 2021)

EdF said:


> Hello Jack, welcome.
> 
> The simplest way to do this is to find a TO-35 in a salvage yard, with a bad engine. Swap your engine onto it...


That is what I was worried about. Sounds way too involved.


----------

